# New to FF



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new here and to forums in general so have no idea what I'm doing at the minute!!
I'm Kelly and my partner Ben and I are waiting on our first appointment to discuss whether IVF or assisted conception is the way forward for us (we didn't even know there was a difference before now!)

Hope to speak with some of you soon, thanks Kelly x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hello chick didnt want to read and run. yeah u can have clomid (tablets i think) before u have ivf etc.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I've had 6 courses of Clomifene at 2 different doses but never been offered scans or blood tests to check that I am/or when I'm ovulating??
Was really hoping this would work as the thought of IVF fills me with dread!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF, kellyloup!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Fertility Investigations - CLICK HERE
With regards to funding: http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com has a wealth of information.
Site guidelines - [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0]CLICK HERE]http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com]http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com has a wealth of information.
Site guidelines - [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0]CLICK HERE
Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues ~  CLICK HERE
Diagnosis ~ CLICK HERE 
Investigations & Immunology ~ CLICK HERE
Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE
IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE
Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE
Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE
Regional ~ CLICK HERE
What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE
Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck! [/url]


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

erm. whatever your fertility issue is (mine was tubes yours prob isnt) there are specific sections on here (unemplained/endemetrosis/pcos etc.....im guessing clomifene is clomid?...i think u do have 6 goes on that ..

well good luck chick with your journey just shout if i can help (had ivf and then natural fet)


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, mine is tubes (had one removed in January) and sorry Clomifene is Clomid!

Cheers for the good luck wishes, it sounds like you've had a happy ending? x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah i had

ectopic dec 2004 (natural)
miscarriage may 2005 (natural)
ivf april 2008 - 1 x embryo - BFN

fet june 2008 - 2 x embryo - BFP with the twins

yep happy ending...eventually! xxx good luck


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats!  

Thanks for that, fingers crossed ey?   x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks!

yes fingers crossed...i always think tubal is a "good" issue as your ovaries and that are all ok......and ivf misses out the tubes

heres the tube issues thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

That's what I keep trying to tell myself, but it sounds so much better coming from someone else, thanks!

I'll check the link out now, thanks. I'm new to all this forum stuff so if I'd have clicked on it first, I probably wouldn't have been ableto find my way back to this message to reply!!!!   xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just click on top right hand side 

"Show new replies to your posts."


to see posts on any threads u have posted on

...also age plays a big part i think. i was 33 when i had boys....they consider that young ish for ivf but i thought i was old..........that said my friend had twins at 40 so u can never tell but i always take young age as another positive xxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you!!

We've just come back from our anniversary weekend away and waiting for us, was our first proper appointment at the clinic (after bloods and scan), eek!!! It's for January and I'm 34 in March so here's hoping that age and everything else will be on our side   xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah they said i was young at 32/33 so they will count that as a postiive

that said my first ivf failed....but i did get there


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Brill!  

Twins? Congrats! x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yes, twin boys. im very grateful i had pretty much given up : )


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

They must be the absolute apple of your eye  
Fingers crossed, though just the one will do me- i think my OH would have a heart attack if it we were lucky enough for a multiple pregnancy!!!!!!     xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

they are.....  : )

we had 1 embryo first time and it didnt work so had 2 the next for more chance. really really never expected twins. ever. times like a million. yes have one embryo transferred lol. its fab but extreemly hard espec at first


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

My friends had twin girls- NATURALLY nearly a year ago, bloody hard work- full respect to you!

I've a feeling I'll go crazy and tell them to implant 5 as I'll be convinced it won't work and then wonder what the hell I've done!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kelly loup - it did make me slightly mental its true. its a hard combo having tx then multiples as its like the opposite to where u have been. a lovely opposite of course, but a massive shock! its great now they are older though much easier


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I bet! Are they close as siblings?

I think I'm just so conscious of the fact that your best bet is the first time and I feel like my clock is ticking way too loudly, we just need to go all out- probably not the best mindset and I'm trying to stay level headed, but...!  x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah very close - infact at nursery the manager wants me to go in and talk to her about tommy cause he gets anxious if he cant see lucas (funny cause hes the less emotional twin)

why is your best bet the first time? (boys were my 2nd go, and my 3rd (and only successful) pregnancy)......you have plenty of time i know it may not feel like that though i know....once treatment starts its fairly fast....and roller coaster like. i know you will feel the sense of urgency and physical yearning....its torture, i hope it does work quickly for you.

i always used to say "i WILL become a mum, its just a case of HOW and WHEN"   

and also this cheesy but worthwhile line "dont wait for the storm to end, learn to dance in the rain"

and "every step is a step closer"

anyway, id best bugger off, u will need people who are in same place as u right now not me rambling on!   

good luck though chick all the best


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay- my bloody laptop crashed as I was posting and then when I got back on, I couldn't find my way to the thread!!  

I hope all goes OK at nursery, maybe he's just going through a phase- has anything maybe happened while he's been there? Fingers crossed for you hun.

It was my gynae who said that your chances statistically decrease with each chance but I am trying to stay positive and we do talk as though it will happen; though I do also have wobbles and wonder if it will be the lucky ones! Today though is a good day and I'm thinking we've got a lot in our favour and there's no point fretting until a little further down the line- if needed!!!! xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hes improved she said today...her goal is to have them sit at seperate tables when eating...eventually!

mmmm i think everyone says different things u know re chances. when my ivf didnt work the nurse told me that if it didnt work fresh, it could work frozen (fet). she was right in my case but its mostly specualtion. just a cruel game of chance


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

keep me posted on here and i will help u on your journey as much as i can hun xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah that's great- hopefully he's on his way out of it.... 


Yeah, I'm sure we'll get conflicting stuff as we go along but you're right- it does seem to be like a harsh game of roulette.
Roll on Jan 8th, that's all I can say!!

Thanks for your kind words hun   xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look at areas such as cycle buddies - CLICK HERE, IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE, or any of the other links C0nfused gave you, join in so you can stay in contact.

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust  

Sue


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Wraakgodin,
How do you start a new conversation thread?  

Thanks,


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kellyloup - just PM me if u need anything and good luck for the 8th jan x


----------

